# Vider la corbeille



## Pan (8 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai une dossier dans la corbeille que je n'arrive pas à effacer (MacOS 9.0.4). Comment faire ?


----------



## asticotboy (8 Octobre 2008)

Tu as essyé de restaurer ce fichier ? Ensuite sur lire les informations, tu peux peut être enlever la protection s'il y en a une.
Ou essayer de vider la corbeille en mode sécurisé.


----------



## Pan (8 Octobre 2008)

Le dossier s'appelle .OSInstall-temp. C'est un dossier vide de 0 ko. Je ne sais pas comment faire ce que tu me dis.


----------



## asticotboy (8 Octobre 2008)

Si tu cliques droit, (ou pomme + I) sur ce fichier, as tu accès à un truc du genre restaurer ?


----------



## Pan (8 Octobre 2008)

Non. Mais j'ai une idée : je vais redémarrer l'ordinateur à partir du disque d'installation, et je vais essayer de vider la corbeille.


----------



## Pan (8 Octobre 2008)

Ça n'a pas marché. Il me dit que l'élément .OSINSTALL.mpkg.74.install contient des éléments en service et ne peut être supprimé.


----------



## asticotboy (8 Octobre 2008)

Je ne sais pas. En même temps je n'ai pas envie de te dire de conneries. Alors je passe mon tour...


----------



## Pan (8 Octobre 2008)

Mais tu me parlais de vider la corbeille en mode sécurisé. Comment est-ce qu'on fait ?


----------



## asticotboy (8 Octobre 2008)

Je suis sur leopard à la maison (visiblement tu as un OS antérieur) et je ne suis pas devant mon mac (je suis au boulot). Je ne sais plus la manip à faire et si tu peux la faire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2008)

Pan a dit:


> Mais tu me parlais de vider la corbeille en mode sécurisé. Comment est-ce qu'on fait ?



Pas de mode "sécurisé" sous Mac OS 9. Je te conseille de démarrer ton Mac depuis le CD d'installation, et de passer SOS disque sur ton disque dur, il doit y avoir quelques réparations à faire !


----------



## marctiger (8 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas de mode "sécurisé" sous Mac OS 9. Je te conseille de démarrer ton Mac depuis le CD d'installation, et de passer SOS disque sur ton disque dur, il doit y avoir quelques réparations à faire !



Attention, il écrit "Ça n'a pas marché. Il me dit que l'élément .OSINSTALL.mpkg.74.install contient des éléments en service et ne peut être supprimé."

C'est sans-doute un paquet d'installation Système à bien laisser à sa place... non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2008)

marctiger a dit:


> Attention, il écrit "Ça n'a pas marché. Il me dit que l'élément .OSINSTALL.mpkg.74.install contient des éléments en service et ne peut être supprimé."
> 
> C'est sans-doute un paquet d'installation Système à bien laisser à sa place... non ?



Un paquet d'installation système ? Sous Mac OS 9.0.4 ?


----------



## marctiger (8 Octobre 2008)

Là je dois dire qu'i y a longtemps  mais un .mpkg ? Il faudrait voir de quoi il s'agit ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2008)

De toute façon, Mac OS 9 ignore superbement les autorisations de son grand frère X, donc, s'il ne peut pas supprimer ce fichier, même en démarrant sur le CD système d'OS 9 (qui, faut-il le rappeler, contrairement à ceux de Mac OS X, donne accès au Finder), il y a suspicion de disque endommagé, d'où mon conseil SOS Disk !


----------



## marctiger (8 Octobre 2008)

Ok alors, ton conseil est judicieux.


----------



## Pan (8 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas de mode "sécurisé" sous Mac OS 9. Je te conseille de démarrer ton Mac depuis le CD d'installation, et de passer SOS disque sur ton disque dur, il doit y avoir quelques réparations à faire !


Ça a marché ! Merci !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (16 Octobre 2008)

d'infos;
j'avais aussi ce bug récurent sous OS 9.0.4
disparu après les MàJ vers 9.2.2 !
MP:merçi luce de m'avoir envoyé le cd-rom 
Patrick
PS: on peut forcer le vidage poubelle en pressant la touche Maj...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> PS: on peut forcer le vidage poubelle en pressant la touche Maj...



Euh nan, de mémoire, c'est "alt", et ça ne permet de forcer le vidage que pour les fichiers verrouillés, mais pas dans ce cas.


----------



## Invité (16 Octobre 2008)

Fectivement, c'est "alt" et ça ne fonctionne que pour les fichiers verrouillés, pas pour ceux qui sont censés être utilisés  par le système alors que bien sûr ils ne le sont plus :sleep:


----------



## medve (19 Octobre 2008)

Crée un dossier sur le bureau, un nouveau, que tu mets à la corbeille.
Il va remplacer l'ancien.
Vide la corbeille, et bye-bye !


----------

